

What if I knew I'd die in 35 days? - sajid
http://founderzen.com/2011/04/19/times-flying

======
nadam
1\. I would definitely live differently if my expected remaining life time
would be 35 days than if it would be 35 years. Some preojects are more long-
term in nature.

2\. This list shows that the author is very young... On my list there would be
almost only one item despite I am a passionate programmer/hacker/creator in my
35-year-expected-lifetime-remaining mode: spend the time with my FAMILY (I
have two small children).

------
dereg
So basically, he'd live almost exactly like he does right now?

~~~
dansingerman
I guess that is the unstated conclusion. If explicated I guess it would be too
much like spoon-feeding.

Me? I would definitely not live the same way.

~~~
zalew
> Me? I would definitely not live the same way.

so maybe start now?

~~~
dansingerman
Well no. Because one thing I would do is liquidate all my assets, work out
what proportion I want to leave to my family, and spend everything else having
a great time.

I don't want to do that if (as I hope) I have many years left.

------
krav
Actually, the author is turning 40 :)

But, he is single, doesn't have kids, and has done the travel, nightclubs, sex
with many women thing, so using that experience.

If one thinks about it, none of us know the final day, we just live like it's
far away in never never land. In a previous career, I worked in a level one
trauma ER, and in four years, watched hundreds, if not close to a thousand,
people die. Makes one think. None of those people woke up that morning, got
ready for work, and got in their cars thinking this'd be their last day.

So that thought went into this as well. It was an off the head list, more of
how I would live, and more importantly, how I _should_ live whether I have 35
days or 70 years left.

I'm sure if I was to do the exercise next year, there'd be new items, some
from current list might go. But that's the beauty of life. We grow, we change,
we evolve.

It is a good exercise for anyone to do, regardless of age and impending
birthdays. I highly recommend it.

------
araneae
If you knew you'd die in 35 days you would probably be in hospital and too
sick to do any of these things.

~~~
brg
Or hacking up a death clock on GAE.

------
Swizec
> Nightclubs: Waste of time. Being around people posing in a space that
> fosters no real connection or depth, I wouldn’t spend my time on.

I disagree, nightclubs can be awesome when approached with the right mindset.
Chaos, total cacophony and the total freedom to make a complete fool of
yourself and others without anyone caring one bit even 10 minutes from now.
It's all just so liberating and awesome, the kind of freedom one can rarely
get anymore.

A good alternative is to take a car and race it down the freeway as fast as it
would go, but that's slightly more dangerous and quite a bit more illegal.

In general what I think his list is missing terribly is _letting go_.
Everyone, about to die or not, should have a few hours a week where they can
just completely let go and get in touch with their primal self.

~~~
brg
_the total freedom to make a complete fool of yourself and others without
anyone caring one bit even 10 minutes from now. It's all just so liberating
and awesome, the kind of freedom one can rarely get anymore._

You are free to live every day like that, and you would be much happier.

~~~
Swizec
Sure, but do I want to deal with the _consequences_ ... no.

~~~
brg
Well, not to be a complete fool =D

But those who would not want to be around when your having fun are probably
the same people you would not around you at work. That's not exactly right,
but there's a hint of truth in it.

~~~
Swizec
But sometimes I _want_ to be a complete fool and act completely out of
character and inappropriately.

Problem is people in general have a hard time grasping that just because you
do something in situation X, it doesn't necessarily reflect poorly on your
character. Take a look at all the "Guy posts drunk pic on FB. Guy loses job"
fiascos.

------
mathnode
You still have time to finish Portal 2.

